# HP DV6000 gets power but won't charge



## redddog (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey gang. 

I have an HP notebook that works perfectly for all but 1 issue. The thing won't charge or accept power from the jack. The jack gets power (the blue ring lights up) but it won't charge. If I charge the battery in wife's identical notebook and move it to mine, it works great for the life of the battery charge. 

I've been swapping the batteries at night so I can at least use my notebook for the 45 minutes before the battery goes. 

Does this sound like a software issue? The only reason I ask is that I have replaced the input jack board and the problem persists. 

Any help would be much appreciated. HP's suggestion was that I send the thing into them and for a mere $400, they'd fix it. Thanks HP. That seems like money well spent. 

Thanks all.


----------



## redddog (Mar 23, 2008)

C'mon gang! Who's got my miracle ticket!


----------



## redddog (Mar 23, 2008)

Would there be a better place to post this question that anyone could point me to? 

Maybe like an online laptop repair site or something similar?

Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi there have been multiple issue with the dv6000\9000 series 
Re: lap top recall - HP Support Forum
IT Resource Center forums - HP dv6000 laptop start-up problems.
dv2000/dv6000/dv9000 recall are just a few more here hp dv6000 recall - Google Search are the contacts of the battery and the laptop clean ,did you test the mobo with a multimeter


----------



## redddog (Mar 23, 2008)

It works perfectly. It just won't charge when plugged in. The light goes on around the jack but it will not charge. When a charged battery is put into the notebook, it works great until it"s discharged. Then I have to take out the battery, charge it in my wifes identical dv6000 and put it back in mine. I get about 45 minutes or so off the charged battery. 

So it's not a battery thing. I think it's a software thing myself. 

Thanks so much for your input. I'll check out the links you provided.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello redddog,

Have you attempted to use your wifes PSU (charger) in your laptop?


----------



## redddog (Mar 23, 2008)

Do you mean the power cord?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes. You mentioned your wife has an identical laptop and it works properly. Could you use her charger to see if it works with your laptop?


----------



## redddog (Mar 23, 2008)

Yep. We've used the same charger for about 6 months or so.

Thanks very much for your help, guys. I really appreciate it.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You are both using the same one??? Hmmm... It works fine in her computer but not in yours, but your battery will charge in her laptop...

Let's perform another test...

Remove the battery from your laptop and plug the charger in. 

Does the laptop power on in that configuration?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi GZ the op installed a new dc jack hence asking about testing the board


----------



## redddog (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah, I did change the board out but it turned out that wasn't the issue. I'm getting the same problem with the new board installed. Once I realized that, I installed the old board into my wife's lapper and hers worked fine. 

That's why I'm thinking this is a software issue possibly.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

That is why I asked you to attempt to boot the computer without the battery installed. If it is a software problem, the computer should boot and run just fine. If it doesn't then it is definitely hardware.


----------



## redddog (Mar 23, 2008)

With the battery out and the unt plugged in, no charge is recieved and it does nothing. 

So if it is a hardware problem, and the jack/usb board is not the issue (and apparently never was), what are the other possible hardware failures that would allow it to run fine off of battery power but not from AC power? 

Thanks again for all your time, guys.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

It could be a bad connection to the motherboard or a problem with the power circuit on the motherboard. 

Are there any other indications the computer is plugged in (other than the light on the USB/Power board?


----------



## redddog (Mar 23, 2008)

No other indicators. The charging indicator (on the front, next to the disk activity light) doesn't indicate that it's charging. It does blink when the battery power is running out, though.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

First place to check is the connection to the motherboard. Make sure the cable to the power pcb is connected securely. Check the solder joints to the motherboard to make sure they look okay. Cold joints or bad joints can be very subtle. 

Also, inspect the vicinity of the power lead for any visibly bad components.


----------



## redddog (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks GZ. 

Would there be a youtube or something out there (a pictorial maybe) that you know of that would point out your suggestions?

I can usually figure my way around things but in a very layman's way. 

Really appreciate your help, dude.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I don't know if what your looking for is here but you can check it out 
hp dv6000 mobo inspection - Google Search
and this is the service manual http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01035677.pdf


----------



## redddog (Mar 23, 2008)

The google search didn't really show anything but a bunch of people with problems. 

Thanks though. 

Are you guys thinking that this isn't fixable for a reasonable price/effort?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi here is the service manual use it and a magnifying glass to check the board http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01035677.pdf


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

redddog said:


> The google search didn't really show anything but a bunch of people with problems.
> 
> Thanks though.
> 
> Are you guys thinking that this isn't fixable for a reasonable price/effort?


That all depends on what you feel a reasonable price/effort is, and what is wrong. Blown components on the motherboard will, llikely, mean a new one, but if it is just something silly, like a bad connection or a cold solder joint, it is relatively easy to fix.


----------



## redddog (Mar 23, 2008)

That's what I'm thinking. Just looking for a bit of clarity on where I should look given the symptoms. 

Thanks yet again, fellas.


----------



## redddog (Mar 23, 2008)

Any specific components you guys would check first?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Not necessarily. The issue seems that you are not getting power to the board.

Since you know you have power to the USB/DC board, start there. 

If you have a multimeter, test the output where the cables connect to the motherboard.

Then check the solder joints where the DC wires connect.


----------



## redddog (Mar 23, 2008)

Should I be looking for anything in particular - burn outs etc? Maybe if I could post a picture of the MB, someone could point out where they would look? 

I'm about to take this thing apart again and I don't have a multimeter. 

Thanks again, fellas.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You will be looking for anything that looks physically bad... Capacitors (the little tan rectangles with solder at each end) IC's... anything. Any darkening or discoloration is bad. You are also looking for dry solder joints. They can be hard to find. Some obvious signs are cracking, porosity and a very dull, oxidized look. You may need a magnifying glass to see any deformity.

EDIT:

The red circled area is where you want to begin your search. That is the terminus for the power circuit. 

Look closely at both sides of the board.

See if you can borrow a multimeter or voltmeter.


----------



## redddog (Mar 23, 2008)

gavinzach said:


> The red circled area is where you want to begin your search. That is the terminus for the power circuit.
> 
> Look closely at both sides of the board.
> 
> See if you can borrow a multimeter or voltmeter.


Will do. That's where the battery connects, yes? The reason I ask is because the battery power works fine. In fact that's the only way it works. 

I'll have a peek hopefully tonight and report back.

Thanks bro.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The white connector, in the left side of the circle, is where the wires from where the power/USB PCB connect.


----------



## redddog (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks GZ. 

I'll report back when I get it open.


----------

